# lemon grass amounts



## csalt09 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just wondering if it makes a diffrence with the amount of lgo for a trap with a screnned bottom opposed to one without. Also does the temp make a difference? My temps are in the mid 80's and ive been using 8 drops of lgo. I havent caught any swarms.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a lot about catching swarms that we only guess at, I use about the same amount LGO and have caught enough swarms to know it does not repel them, how much it attracts them I don't know. I do know that comb does attract them because I have did a personal (small ) study where I would put two boxes (new ones ) side by side and they always went to the one with comb first, I have also tried this with old boxes and new boxes, and they always went to the old box. If I had to leave out either LGO or comb I would have to throw the LGO in the ditch. When I started trying to catch swarms I had almost no luck at all, just read as much as you can and keep trying new things, one day you will be saying "what am I going to do with all these swarms"


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My suggestion is that you temporarily close off the screen bottom in your trap, then use the recommended 3-4 drops of LGO just added directly onto the wood.

An easy closure if you don't already have one is to cut a piece of cardboard to lay on top of the screen. I believe you will find that less light in a trap will work better than an open screened bottom.


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I've had 2 swarms land in a couple of dead-out hives in the last 2 weeks and neither had LGO in them, just drawn out frames. I have successfully used LGO before and it seems to help, but I mainly use it to get an active swarm to settle down on a lower branch to make capture easier. I hate when they land 30 feet up in the air, I have a ladder that can get me there, but I'd prefer not to have to go to that extent.

C2


----------



## csalt09 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, ill try 3 to 4 drops and close the bottom board. I do have drawn comb from a dead hive last year but it smells like tobacco.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Just wondering if it makes a diffrence with the amount of lgo for a trap with a screnned bottom 

I would not put a screened bottom on a trap. It will lessen your chances of success.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

A frame of dark brood comb that smells will get you more swarms than anything else.

I think alot of the LGO fades away over time. I dip a q tip in LGO the cover it with a small piece of paper towel and put in a snack size zip lock to retain the smell. I can still smell it at the end of summer.


----------



## csalt09 (Apr 20, 2014)

I built 1 topbar trap and two langstroth traps, no screened bottoms. I put some old brood comb and lgo in a plastic bag with some holes. I also rubbed some melted beeswax from some of my old comb in the traps. Thanks for all the replies im feeling pretty confident I'll catch a swarm now.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

I built 5 swarm traps this spring for the first time. I used 10 frame mediums with foundation only. I know the drawn comb would be advantageous...but I also read that if you don't catch a swarm within a week to 10 days, you run a good chance of having wax moth problems. I put a couple drops of lgo on each end of a q-tip, rubbed it around the inside perimeter of the trap and then put it in a snack-size ziplock and left it unzipped and placed it on top of the frames. 1" hole with #4 hardware cloth over it to keep mice and birds out. Can't wait to see if it works!


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I mix lgo in hot bees wax. Seems to hold the scent for a good while.


----------



## csalt09 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lgo and beeswax, thats a good idea. I'll try that and smear it around on the inside.


----------

